# Gratitude



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, 2020 has been an interesting year for sure. With all that’s going on in the world, I feel more grateful for the simple things such as a good friend, a quiet morning in the woods, and a host of other things.

Is there something you are more grateful for today because of the events of 2020?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

A healthy relationship with a loving partner. Marriage takes work but it's an amazing thing.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2020 was awesome for me and my family, too many blessings to list so to answer your question I am glad that the covid-19 hasn't put a damper on my life.

No one in the family, (knock on wood), has gotten it, (yet), and my business has been busy through it all.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I am grateful that we have the means and time to hunt and fish as a family. That we can afford the guns, gas, and time to be out in the woods or on a lake chasing these beautiful animals God created. There are a lot of people in the world that struggle all day long to make ends meet and put food on the table. I am indeed fortunate to live the life I live.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been increasingly grateful for my time spent in the outdoors. The solace that I find, whether I'm by myself, or with my family or friends, has been therapeutic and has kept me from going insane.

Also grateful to have a son who, even though he is all the way across the country for a good portion of the year, loves to soak up every second possible in the outdoors with me. Bait fishing for Cats and panfish all summer and catching horny toads on long hikes created enough memories to keep me optimistic and hopeful for the future, even given the dumpster fire that 2020 has been.

When it boils down to it, life is good, no matter how everyone on tv and social media is telling us we should feel. Hoping to finish of 2020 with more adventure and memories made in the outdoors.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Covid 19 has certainly put a strain on things. It has pretty much killed my catering business. My wife is extremely stressed worrying about her parents getting the virus. It has stopped family reunions and other long standing traditions. I got sent home to work back in March. Working from home has been a pleasure and I believe it will likely continue. I think that our senior management and that of a lot of companies has learned that employees are actually trustworthy to work from home. I love working from home.


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm thankful for family, sunny fall days and the peace I feel enjoying Gods creations.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A great message on gratitude for our current times.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd be ungrateful if I didn't chime in on this one. While 2020 has had it's challenges, I have many blessing to count looking back.

I'm grateful for early September tromps though the mountains with my son looking for Nevada Muleys.

I'm grateful for a big plump cow elk that fell 50 yards from a road

I'm grateful for a long oakbrush ridge in Utah that provided great memories and a couple dandy bucks for my daughter and I.

I'm grateful for cold crisp November Colorado mornings and herds of migrating deer and elk. 

I'm SO grateful for more good friends than I deserve. 2020 has been good for me. The hard times have made me stronger. The uncertainty has made me humble and thankful. The contention and division have made me kinder. --------SS

#Give Thanks


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

2020 has been a crazy year for me. 
Cancer surgery in January. 
Work has been stupid, crazy busy, panic filled nightmare. 
I had to have another cancer surgery this week........the Doc says it went well. 

I have really focused on family this year. I'm so grateful for their support, love, and help. 
I guess it has made realize what is really important in life. They are the reason I will fight. 
I got to hunt with the grandkids and help them be successful, much more fun than my hunt. 
I want more time with the grandkids.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

I am thankful for God’s paintbrush. I cannot see a sunrise or sunset and not feel gratitude for the beauties of the earth.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A hefty +1 to what you guys have already put up. Many of the responses would be at the top of my list as well. I had a couple more that came to mind related to me.

1. Good health. Watching some good friends struggle with health problems and others with pre-existing co-morbidities sweat out the pandemic has made me appreciate relative good health. There is also the realization that it can be fleeting. 

2. The "quickie". Not what some may be thinking, :O//: but I mean the opportunity to sneak out of a busy day, fish for a couple of hours, have success, and return to be with family by suppertime. In the crazy covid thrashed life the quick outdoors trip helps me to reset. 

3. A dog. Nothing like a loyal dog to spend time with you when others cannot. It has been a real help during the pandemic and dog to human transmission of Rona has not yet been demonstrated. 

4. Faith. Whatever ones faith system, it is an anchor against pandemic related despair and a bulwark against falling down the latest social media conspiracy theory rabbit hole. 


Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Fingers crossed for you, 2Full. I hope the results and prognoses keep coming back in your favor. May you get more years than you can handlr with your grandkids. 

Reminds that I'm grateful for the years of connection and vulnerability between close friends that have made the physical distance this year more tolerable. I have a friend whose esophageal cancer came back. His condition qualified for a unique surgery with high rates of success but esophageal cancer is a wiley bast ard. I haven't been able to travel to the east coast this year to see him which has been tough. But ultimately I am grateful to know that in the past I took the time and dedicated a week to helping him with treatment. Being there for the people that matter is invaluable.

I've appreciative to have learned before this year how important it is to live in the moment and support your community. 2020 has been enough of a challenge without regret sneaking in through the cracks.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

This is a great thread!

I think there's so many things to be grateful for! Family is a wonderful thing. This pandemic for me has meant being home since March. Spending countless hours with my wife and kids. Many hours spotting for wildlife with my boys, shed hunting, etc... Grateful for an employer that's been so good to me during these times. 

Now, as my wife and boys return to school, I get to work full-time, while playing daddy day care for our one and only daughter that we adopted as a newborn in April of 2019. We had six sons before being blessed with the adoption of our daughter. Having a daughter is pretty cool!

Seeing BGDs photos made me want to post a few of my own! He's absolutely right, you can see God's hand in all the beauty around us!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting this CPA. I believe strongly in the power of living a grateful life. This past year has made me particularly grateful for my family, especially my wife. I also better appreciate the blessing of steady employment and health.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I have much to be thankful for as well. I am thankful for an understanding wife who supports me in all my shenannigans. We have had almost 25 years of ups and downs and laughter and tears. There isn't another person I would ever want to tackle life with. I am thankful for good health that allows me to get outside and do hard things. Eyes that can still spot game and ears that can still hear a distant bugle. I am thankful for good hunting buddies like AFCYN and others who are like family. I am thankful for shared hunts and memories made. I wish all of you a Thanksgiving to be thankful for.

Nate


----------

